# Loving this sander



## Popsnsons (Mar 28, 2010)

I have my eye on the same sander. I'm interested to hear any other comments. I'm glad your review was positive. Good luck with your projects.


----------



## Dusty56 (Apr 20, 2008)

Can't tell if aluminum or steel ? Try a magnet on it : )


----------



## Bertha (Jan 10, 2011)

Thanks for this. I was considering this guy but was skeptical.
Off subject a bit but does anyone know if Lowe's/HD gives a law enforcement discount?
If anyone knows for certain, a pm would be appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## Dusty56 (Apr 20, 2008)

*Bertha* , why not call their courtesy desk and ask ? : )


----------



## Bertha (Jan 10, 2011)

That's no fun at all, Dusty


----------



## WoodSimplyMade (Apr 23, 2009)

I have this same sander. Owned it about 6-8 months now. I have always been a fan to Poter Cable. I compared this sander to some other lower end sanders from Lowes and Home Depot and the way this Porter Cable is built it is well worth it. Very little plastic parts unlike its competitors. Also it has a larger round sanding disk at 8" vs the 6" the competitors provide. Definately would buy it again!

Hope this helps!


----------



## matthewcressey (Dec 18, 2012)

I have the same sander and it's amazing. The plastic knob hasn't turned out to be a problem in the year I've owned it. I have only good things to say about it.


----------



## Popsnsons (Mar 28, 2010)

Update to my 1st post. "I had my eye on the same sander" I own one now and would recommend it to anyone who is on the fence to buy this one or not.


----------

